

Node.js vs. Opa: Web Framework Showdown (web chat comparison) - zura
http://www.developer.com/open/node.js-opa-javascript-framework.html

======
al2o3cr
Two things that stood out:

* handwaving away the hassle of debugging generated code is a bad sign. It sucks. Sourcemap support is not really optional anymore.

* "Abstracting away the network" works right up until it doesn't and then everything goes to hell. A quick skim of the docs turned up no references to handling things like network failures.

